# Italian Fatties w/ Q-view



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Decided to try a couple Italian Fatties....Chubs with Italian Blend Cheese and Hot Calabrese, Pepper Salami, and Hot Capocollo.  Enjoy


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a great start on some fine eating


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great!  I think a fattie will be on the menu for this weekend.  Haven't done one in quite a while.  Looking forward to seeing more qview.


----------



## rivet (Jul 2, 2009)

Good grief Cajun! That's some outstanding looking fattie assembly there....what with the excellents meats and the beautifula bacon weave~ got to give you points for that alone and they aren't even done yet. 

Good Deal!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks...Thanks for the points Rivet...It's getting there.  Sitting at 130


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 2, 2009)

a couple of works of art there - looking forward to the finsihed product!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2009)

Really nice looking fatties, Cajun! Love the bacon weavework on those beauties.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Laurel...sitting at 152 right now....


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2009)

Yanno ... those are so beautiful I think they should be shellacked (sp) and provided as a trophy in the next fatty throwdown ...


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 3, 2009)

Well i saud I was scheming up a fatty for the weekend and I think you just changed my mind for at least one of em.I have to do this! Great idea. Not the cheapest fatty I'm sure, but definitely a tasty looking creation. I'm makin it!

Thanks for the great idea. Think I might even use spicy italian sausage too.

Dave


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks.  Dog, you are right, would be great w/ the Italian sausage...


----------



## billbo (Jul 3, 2009)

Man those are some torpedos! Can't wait to see them sliced! I was drooling at the raw meat pics.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks.  finally done...man they are good...


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 3, 2009)

FAN-tastic looking!  

I hit some smforum folks up a week or two ago for some advice because might always leak/explode/hemmorage/etc...

Those close up pics of yours are worth a 1000 words!  

You REALLY don't have to try and stuff too much in there to get a good result.  Yours look like they have a good amount of filling, without overdoing it.  Bravo!


----------



## que-ball (Jul 3, 2009)

Great job!  Extra points for the crisp bacon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 3, 2009)

Definely a jam up job there cajun. Nicely smoked with alittle crisp to the bacon I did notice a nice tight weave you had there. very good choice of filling also


----------



## alx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome Cajunsmoke13.

If/when i do a fattie the one you did or something with my green chiles from garden ...or both is in order.







..........


----------

